# IText Table ohne Rand



## Foermchen82 (29. Sep 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich versuche grade mit Itext eine Tabelle zu erstellen.
Ist soweit gang einfach, jedoch habe ich rechts und links immer einen Rand, der recht groß ist. ich dachte, wenn ich das Dokument entsprechend formatiere kann ich den entfernen. Leider bleibt der Rand immer da. Wie kann ich den weg machen?


```
public class tablePdf {
    public static void main(String arg[])throws Exception{
        Document document=new Document(PageSize.A4.rotate(),0,0,0,0);
        PdfWriter.getInstance(document,new FileOutputStream("tablePDF.pdf"));
        document.open();
        Table table=new Table(2);
        table.addCell("Name");
        table.addCell("Place");
        table.addCell("RoseIndia");
        table.addCell("Delhi");
        document.add(table);
        document.close();
    }
}
```


----------



## faetzminator (29. Sep 2010)

Schon mal zusätzlich [c]table.setBorderWidth(0);[/c] oder sonst was in der Tabelle versucht?


----------



## Foermchen82 (29. Sep 2010)

ja. Damit formatier ich nur die Table. das hat aber keine Auswirkung auf den rand


----------



## TR (29. Sep 2010)

Die Tabelle steht auf 80 %
mit 
	
	
	
	





```
table.setWidth(100);
```
 nimmt sie die volle breite ein


----------



## Foermchen82 (29. Sep 2010)

ah prima. Das ist wohl nen Default-Wert?


----------



## TR (29. Sep 2010)

Foermchen82 hat gesagt.:


> ah prima. Das ist wohl nen Default-Wert?



Jepp,


```
package com.lowagie.text;

public class Table extends Rectangle implements LargeElement {
...
    /** This is the width of the table (in percent of the available space). */
    private float width = 80;
...
}
```


----------

